# It is possible to install FreeBSD with Xorg, LXDE, FF ,LibreOffice on some ARM Chromebook?



## Vallenhack (Mar 24, 2019)

Like a title I want to buy, and install FreeBSD OS, with some ports:

x11/xorg
x11/KDE5
x11/LXDE
www/firefox
editors/libreoffice

My question is: FreeBSD have this program port on ARM processors?

It is possbile to install FreeBSD on follow Chromebook, With: Screen Driver, keyboard driver, LAN/WLAN driver, touchpad driver, sound driver, Touchscreen do not needed and optionally USB driver?

================================================================

*Acer Chromebook 13 CB5-311-T9XM NVIDIA Tegra K1 *








						Acer Chromebook 13 CB5-311-T9XM NVIDIA Tegra K1 - 7736871727 - oficjalne archiwum Allegro
					

Informacje o Acer Chromebook 13 CB5-311-T9XM NVIDIA Tegra K1 - 7736871727 w archiwum Allegro. Data zakończenia 2019-04-26 - cena 290 zł



					translate.google.com
				













						Tegra - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				








================================================================
*LAPTOP CHROMEBOOK SAMSUNG XE303C12*



			Tłumacz Google
		












						ARM Cortex-A15 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				








================================================================

*Acer Chromebook R13 CB5-312T-K0YK*








						Chromebook Acer R 13 - 7921235569 - oficjalne archiwum Allegro
					

Informacje o Chromebook Acer R 13 - 7921235569 w archiwum Allegro. Data zakończenia 2019-03-25 - cena 700 zł



					translate.google.com
				











						Acer Chromebook R13 CB5-312T-K0YK Convertible Review
					

In-depth review of the Acer Chromebook R13 CB5-312T-K0YK (Mediatek MT8173C, Imagination PowerVR GX6250, 13.3 inch) with numerous measurements, benchmarks, and ratings




					www.notebookcheck.net
				






*Mediatek MT8173 *









						ARM Cortex-A72 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



================================================================






==





Edit:


			arm/Chromebook - FreeBSD Wiki
		


Xorg: http://raybsd.blogspot.com/2013/01/hope-you-like-it.html


----------



## Vallenhack (Mar 24, 2019)

https://gist.github.com/znuh/4041082 - this is a `DMESG` from _ SAMSUNG XE303C12_

Any one know if FreeBSD support this WLAN card:

```
[    3.963616] mwifiex_sdio mmc2:0001:1: WLAN FW is active
[    4.298239] mwifiex_sdio mmc2:0001:1: ignoring F/W country code US
[ 4.298710] mwifiex_sdio mmc2:0001:1: driver_version = mwifiex 1.0 (14.66.27.p2)
```


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 24, 2019)

There may be a chance to get the Tegra TK1 based one working.
It will take some work as there is no default image but the stuff is available in our source tree.




Vallenhack said:


> It is possbile to install FreeBSD on follow Chromebook, With: Screen Driver, keyboard driver, LAN/WLAN driver, touchpad driver, sound driver, Touchscreen do not needed and optionally USB driver?


I would not expect most things on your list to work out of the box.
LAN, keyboard, touchpad maybe, but with Screen it depends. LVDS or what?


			FreeBSD on Jetson TK1 | FreeBSD developer's notebook
		


This is advanced level stuff and you may struggle to get it going.


----------



## Vallenhack (Mar 24, 2019)

SAMSUNG XE303C12 - have a `Marvell WiFi 802.11 b/g/n SD8797` WLAN card http://linux-exynos.org/wiki/Samsung_Chromebook_XE303C12

Is do Not supported by the FreeBSD https://www.freebsd.org/releases/12.0R/hardware.html, now i Check
*CB5-311-T9XM NVIDIA Tegra K1 - *how about WLAN?


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 24, 2019)

One of the real sticking points is lack of a TTL-UART console output like the TK1 uses.
So with no serial output you really have no way to see what going on while porting the Notebook over.

I looked on ebay at the motherboard and it looks like the Wifi module is SDIO on this as well.
The last I heard SDIO support for wireless is not available. Not sure though.


----------



## Vallenhack (Mar 24, 2019)

Probably:  _"Acer R13 has a Marvell chipset 88W8897" - via reddit. Reddit_

But freebsd for sure support _Marvell 88W8363:_


> Marvell 88W8363 IEEE 802.11n wireless network adapters (mwl(4) driver)



Chance to run?


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 24, 2019)

Looks like we have some SDIO support now including WiFi on Arm.


			SDIO - FreeBSD Wiki
		


Unfortunately it looks like mwiflex is not supported:


			FreeBSD on MS Surface Book


----------



## Vallenhack (Mar 30, 2019)

How about Xorg? FreeBSD have a binnary Drivers for ARM? I found only this:








						Hope you like it :-)
					

XOrg on Efika MX Smartbook.        Xpdf with huge i.MX51 development manual (22MB)     I hope you already run FreeBSD on your Efika MX Sma...




					raybsd.blogspot.com


----------



## Vallenhack (Jun 9, 2019)

For testing i buy Orange Pi PC2. It Have a Mali450 graphic. PINE64 port of FreeBSD with FreeBSD U-BOOT for Orange Pi PC2 working correctly, but after installation of Xorg, and Firefox, Firefox is lagging, stopping, and finally braking system. This problem occurs on FreeBSD and Linux. 

I tried install Mali driver on the debian but is problem with compiling driver (needed instruction for some file from driver package), probabry kernel need a correct patch, i tried use some patch from web, but no success. Arch Linux while have a problem with cross-compiling. 
So any one know how to compiling driver for a FreeBSD? Some examples or something.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 9, 2019)

Vallenhack said:


> How about Xorg? FreeBSD have a binnary Drivers for ARM?


I had no problems with OpenBox and found it suitable.
I had OpenChartPlotterNavigator running on it with GPS inputs from a cellular modem using BBB.
Even loaded some Nautical maps for killer detail.








						OpenCPN - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




I think you problem here might be the browser. FreeBSD did not have a working major browser on Arm.
That might have changed it appears. I did not realize Firefox was available on Arm now.
Pine64 implementation might be rough.
There are so many embedded boards it is dizzying.


----------



## Vallenhack (Jun 9, 2019)

I thing is a driver problem... sometimes system is crashing with no reason. Google chrome is the same, Midori working good, but still no one know when everything go down. But I can doing magic mirror.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 9, 2019)

You are using this xorg driver for video? x11-drivers/xf86-video-scfb


----------



## Vallenhack (Jun 9, 2019)

Yes, is a Xorg part but still is a OpenSource driver. Closed firmware is here: https://developer.arm.com/tools-and-software/graphics-and-gaming/mali-drivers/utgard-kernel

In this situation, I collect new AMD computer.


----------

